# First Brisket in the MES



## bhcmz (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello Folks,

Gonna give it a go...in about a week, but before embarking on my first Brisket, I would like to get some pointers from those that have and MES and have already had the experience.  Realizing every experience is a bit different, I surely don't expect play by play, but any pointers that could make or break the experience would be much appreciated.   Have ordered an *AMNPS and plan to use for smoking the brisket.*

*Thanks so much in advance!*


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 20, 2015)

What size MES do you have?

Do you plan on smoking a packer or a flat?

When you get your AMNPS make sure you do a test run. Every smoker is different and some people have trouble getting enough airflow to the AMNPS and you don't what to have problems during the smoke.


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 30" MES.

Have not decided on a packer or flat as of yet.  Have zero experience in trimming, so a bit uneasy about how to go about that. 
Have you had experience with both?  Preferences?


Thanks for the heads up on the AMNPS!


----------



## mummel (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to Costco this weekend and saw flat cuts for around ~$6 / lb.  It didnt look like much meat.  I assume these were flats?  Whats the diffs?

And I agree with BM.  Do a bunch of smokes first on cheaper meats to figure out your MES.  Brisket is pricey and you dont want to mess it up.  Have you done some butts?


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

Have not attempted a butt yet...typically tri tip, ribs, and whole chicken.

I've read about tenting the AMNPS with tin foils to prevent extinguishing it from the drippings.  Where do you place it in the smoker?  Do you use water when smoking brisket or no water?


----------



## mummel (Jul 20, 2015)

No water.  Placed on the bottom left.













image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome...thanks!


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 20, 2015)

bhcmz said:


> I have a 30" MES.
> 
> Have not decided on a packer or flat as of yet. Have zero experience in trimming, so a bit uneasy about how to go about that.
> Have you had experience with both? Preferences?
> ...


I never had much luck with flats since they don't have as much fat as a whole packer. The only problem with a whole packer is it won't fit into a 30" MES so you will have to cut it in half.


----------



## mummel (Jul 20, 2015)

Does Costco sell whole packers?


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

I typically get all of my meat at a local butchery http://www.butcherymeats.com/#qualityservice

....but at $12.99/lb. for brisket, don't think I'm gonna come swinging out of the gates paying that much for MY FIRST TRY AT SMOKING A BRISKET.  However, I am sold that High Quality Meats are worth the price....they just cook and taste sooo much better!

I am curious about COSTCO...will be checking to see if they sell a whole packer.  Sounds like I'm gonna need to cut it in half...that's a bummer.


----------



## mummel (Jul 21, 2015)

Costco sells great meats.  I love that place.  But I think their brisket is a flat.  I've never made one.  I want to try one.  But it sounds like the packer is the way to go.


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 21, 2015)

The flats at my Costco are ok. They have enough fat to produce an average brisket but not enough to produce a top notch one or to do burnt ends. If you go with the Costco flat make sure you dig through the pile to find the one with the most fat compared to the overall size.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2015)

Some Costcos carry whole packers. Depends on the store.


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bhcmz
__ Sep 6, 2015





Okay, made the mailbox mod to my MES today and picked up a nice quality 4.5 lb. brisket.  This will be a first on both accounts for the mod and brisket.  

I'm guessing if I want to have the brisket "eat ready" by noon tomorrow...being that it's only 4.5 lbs. I should start smoking around 6:00 a.m. (This includes 2 hrs of cooling after).  Any feedback on that assessment would be truly appreciated.  I'm figuring IT at 195 when ready to pull out?


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bhcmz
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## holyfeld (Sep 7, 2015)

bhcmz said:


> I'm guessing if I want to have the brisket "eat ready" by noon tomorrow...being that it's only 4.5 lbs. I should start smoking around 6:00 a.m. (This includes 2 hrs of cooling after). Any feedback on that assessment would be truly appreciated. I'm figuring IT at 195 when ready to pull out?


How long did it take? The one time I tried a "small" pork butt, it took about the same amount of time as one 2x larger.

Is that a piece of plywood under the MES? If so, the purpose?


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 8, 2015)

It took 9 hrs to get IT to 185 F.  Really was not planning on it taking that long, but now I know.  Wanted to leave it in to get to 195, but due to plans had to take it out at 185.  Had a "stall" at 155-160...took forever.  Despite it all, it genuinely turned out awesome.  

The plywood is just for full support...I just used wood I had around the house.  Hadn't yet cut the front end off...serves no purpose just lazy on my part.


----------



## holyfeld (Sep 8, 2015)

bhcmz said:


> It took 9 hrs to get IT to 185 F. Really was not planning on it taking that long, but now I know. Wanted to leave it in to get to 195, but due to plans had to take it out at 185. Had a "stall" at 155-160...took forever. Despite it all, it genuinely turned out awesome.
> 
> The plywood is just for full support...I just used wood I had around the house. Hadn't yet cut the front end off...serves no purpose just lazy on my part.


The stall around 160 is classic. And the great part about smoking - even the "not what I meant to have happen" smokes tend to be highly enjoyable.

I wondered about the plywood. I tend to make a mess in front of my smoker when working with partially smoked meat (generally going to braise). I put cardboard on the deck to catch the drips. The plywood looks like it would serve the same function.


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 8, 2015)

Couldn't agree more with you on all accounts.  Heck, maybe I'll just leave the plywood long in front to catch those inevitable drippings. [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 25, 2015)

The stall happens naturally, casue it starts to sweat. Just like a person, it actually cools off the meat - this is the best time to wrap the entire meat and let it get to temp- then take it out of the foil for the last hr. This also tenderizes it !!! At the end of the cook - throw on the BBQ to "Barken" up the meat!

The flat is less fatty then the point - and believe it or not, the best place to get one is WINCO !!


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello Folks,

Gonna give it a go...in about a week, but before embarking on my first Brisket, I would like to get some pointers from those that have and MES and have already had the experience.  Realizing every experience is a bit different, I surely don't expect play by play, but any pointers that could make or break the experience would be much appreciated.   Have ordered an *AMNPS and plan to use for smoking the brisket.*

*Thanks so much in advance!*


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 20, 2015)

What size MES do you have?

Do you plan on smoking a packer or a flat?

When you get your AMNPS make sure you do a test run. Every smoker is different and some people have trouble getting enough airflow to the AMNPS and you don't what to have problems during the smoke.


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 30" MES.

Have not decided on a packer or flat as of yet.  Have zero experience in trimming, so a bit uneasy about how to go about that. 
Have you had experience with both?  Preferences?


Thanks for the heads up on the AMNPS!


----------



## mummel (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to Costco this weekend and saw flat cuts for around ~$6 / lb.  It didnt look like much meat.  I assume these were flats?  Whats the diffs?

And I agree with BM.  Do a bunch of smokes first on cheaper meats to figure out your MES.  Brisket is pricey and you dont want to mess it up.  Have you done some butts?


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

Have not attempted a butt yet...typically tri tip, ribs, and whole chicken.

I've read about tenting the AMNPS with tin foils to prevent extinguishing it from the drippings.  Where do you place it in the smoker?  Do you use water when smoking brisket or no water?


----------



## mummel (Jul 20, 2015)

No water.  Placed on the bottom left.













image.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome...thanks!


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 20, 2015)

bhcmz said:


> I have a 30" MES.
> 
> Have not decided on a packer or flat as of yet. Have zero experience in trimming, so a bit uneasy about how to go about that.
> Have you had experience with both? Preferences?
> ...


I never had much luck with flats since they don't have as much fat as a whole packer. The only problem with a whole packer is it won't fit into a 30" MES so you will have to cut it in half.


----------



## mummel (Jul 20, 2015)

Does Costco sell whole packers?


----------



## bhcmz (Jul 20, 2015)

I typically get all of my meat at a local butchery http://www.butcherymeats.com/#qualityservice

....but at $12.99/lb. for brisket, don't think I'm gonna come swinging out of the gates paying that much for MY FIRST TRY AT SMOKING A BRISKET.  However, I am sold that High Quality Meats are worth the price....they just cook and taste sooo much better!

I am curious about COSTCO...will be checking to see if they sell a whole packer.  Sounds like I'm gonna need to cut it in half...that's a bummer.


----------



## mummel (Jul 21, 2015)

Costco sells great meats.  I love that place.  But I think their brisket is a flat.  I've never made one.  I want to try one.  But it sounds like the packer is the way to go.


----------



## bmaddox (Jul 21, 2015)

The flats at my Costco are ok. They have enough fat to produce an average brisket but not enough to produce a top notch one or to do burnt ends. If you go with the Costco flat make sure you dig through the pile to find the one with the most fat compared to the overall size.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2015)

Some Costcos carry whole packers. Depends on the store.


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bhcmz
__ Sep 6, 2015





Okay, made the mailbox mod to my MES today and picked up a nice quality 4.5 lb. brisket.  This will be a first on both accounts for the mod and brisket.  

I'm guessing if I want to have the brisket "eat ready" by noon tomorrow...being that it's only 4.5 lbs. I should start smoking around 6:00 a.m. (This includes 2 hrs of cooling after).  Any feedback on that assessment would be truly appreciated.  I'm figuring IT at 195 when ready to pull out?


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 6, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bhcmz
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## holyfeld (Sep 7, 2015)

bhcmz said:


> I'm guessing if I want to have the brisket "eat ready" by noon tomorrow...being that it's only 4.5 lbs. I should start smoking around 6:00 a.m. (This includes 2 hrs of cooling after). Any feedback on that assessment would be truly appreciated. I'm figuring IT at 195 when ready to pull out?


How long did it take? The one time I tried a "small" pork butt, it took about the same amount of time as one 2x larger.

Is that a piece of plywood under the MES? If so, the purpose?


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 8, 2015)

It took 9 hrs to get IT to 185 F.  Really was not planning on it taking that long, but now I know.  Wanted to leave it in to get to 195, but due to plans had to take it out at 185.  Had a "stall" at 155-160...took forever.  Despite it all, it genuinely turned out awesome.  

The plywood is just for full support...I just used wood I had around the house.  Hadn't yet cut the front end off...serves no purpose just lazy on my part.


----------



## holyfeld (Sep 8, 2015)

bhcmz said:


> It took 9 hrs to get IT to 185 F. Really was not planning on it taking that long, but now I know. Wanted to leave it in to get to 195, but due to plans had to take it out at 185. Had a "stall" at 155-160...took forever. Despite it all, it genuinely turned out awesome.
> 
> The plywood is just for full support...I just used wood I had around the house. Hadn't yet cut the front end off...serves no purpose just lazy on my part.


The stall around 160 is classic. And the great part about smoking - even the "not what I meant to have happen" smokes tend to be highly enjoyable.

I wondered about the plywood. I tend to make a mess in front of my smoker when working with partially smoked meat (generally going to braise). I put cardboard on the deck to catch the drips. The plywood looks like it would serve the same function.


----------



## bhcmz (Sep 8, 2015)

Couldn't agree more with you on all accounts.  Heck, maybe I'll just leave the plywood long in front to catch those inevitable drippings. [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127995[/emoji]


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 25, 2015)

The stall happens naturally, casue it starts to sweat. Just like a person, it actually cools off the meat - this is the best time to wrap the entire meat and let it get to temp- then take it out of the foil for the last hr. This also tenderizes it !!! At the end of the cook - throw on the BBQ to "Barken" up the meat!

The flat is less fatty then the point - and believe it or not, the best place to get one is WINCO !!


----------

